# [RISOLTO]fsck.ext3 no such file or directory while trying to

## k01

salve a tutti, ho un problema con il mio mac mini con architettura ppc, dopo un aggiornamento di world ha smesso di avviarsi, ora muore al punto:

```
checking root filesystem...

ext2fs_check_if_mount: Can't check if filesystem is mounted due to missing mtab file while determining whether /dev/hda4 is mounted.

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda4

/dev/hda4:

The superblock could not be read or does not descrive a correct ext2 filesystem.

[...]

filesystem couldn't be fixed

give root password for maintenance

(or type control-D to continue):
```

inserendo la password e andando a controllare in /dev/ effettivamente manca un po' di roba

ho provato a fare tabula rasa e reinstallare tutto il sistema da capo, ma il problema si ripresenta uguale, nel kernel (2.6.35-r4 mi pare) per sicurezza ho incluso tutti i supporti possibili per i driver ata e sata, ma non è cambiato nulla. ho provato anche a installare la versione in testing di udev, ma il risultato non cambia.

qualcuno conosce la causa del problema e la possibile soluzione? grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto  :Wink: Last edited by k01 on Thu Sep 09, 2010 7:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xdarma

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> ho provato a fare tabula rasa e reinstallare tutto il sistema da capo, ma il problema si ripresenta uguale, nel kernel (2.6.35-r4 mi pare) per sicurezza ho incluso tutti i supporti possibili per i driver ata e sata, ma non è cambiato nulla. ho provato anche a installare la versione in testing di udev, ma il risultato non cambia.
> 
> qualcuno conosce la causa del problema e la possibile soluzione? grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto ;)

 

Non so aiutarti ma il .35 non mi ispira molta fiducia:

Kernels 2.6.35+ very slow on an i7.

2.6.35 hangs badly

2.6.35 problems with ethernet + grub

2.6.35 is not ready for prime time

2.6.35: why does kernel try to mount ext4 as ext2 first?

----------

## ago

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> inserendo la password e andando a controllare in /dev/ effettivamente manca un po' di roba
> 
> ho provato a fare tabula rasa e reinstallare tutto il sistema da capo, ma il problema si ripresenta uguale, nel kernel (2.6.35-r4 mi pare) ma il risultato non cambia.

 

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Non so aiutarti ma il .35 non mi ispira molta fiducia

 

Hai provato con un'altro kernel?Nell'upgrade di cui parlavi hai aggiornato appunto quello?

----------

## k01

allora ho sbagliato, ricordavo male, forse il kernel .35 è sull'i686. qui ho i gentoo-sources 2.6.34-r1 e udev 161

durante l'aggiornamento di world non ricordo se includesse anche i sorgenti del kernel, ma comunque sicuramente non ne ho ricompilato un altro, quindi quello era rimasto uguale. comunque proverò anche con un kernel più vecchio prendendolo da www.kernel.org

----------

## ago

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> allora ho sbagliato, ricordavo male, forse il kernel .35 è sull'i686. qui ho i gentoo-sources 2.6.34-r1 e udev 161
> 
> durante l'aggiornamento di world non ricordo se includesse anche i sorgenti del kernel, ma comunque sicuramente non ne ho ricompilato un altro, quindi quello era rimasto uguale. comunque proverò anche con un kernel più vecchio prendendolo da www.kernel.org

 

emerge vanilla-sources è la stessa cosa  :Razz: 

----------

## k01

già è vero, ma non pensavo di trovare kernel così vecchi, pensavo si fermassero ad un paio di versioni fa, prima di formattare mi pare avessi il 2.6.31

----------

## ago

dato che hai detto che la causa del tuo mal è stato un aggiornamento, se non avessi formattato, un 

```
qlop -l
```

ci avrebbe dato una mano  :Wink: 

----------

## xdarma

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> non ricordo se includesse anche i sorgenti del kernel, ma comunque sicuramente non ne ho ricompilato un altro, quindi quello era rimasto uguale

 

Può essere utile questo post?

----------

## k01

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *The Extremer wrote:*   non ricordo se includesse anche i sorgenti del kernel, ma comunque sicuramente non ne ho ricompilato un altro, quindi quello era rimasto uguale 
> 
> Può essere utile questo post?

 

perfetto, era proprio quello il problema, ora è risolto, grazie  :Wink: 

----------

